# PC startet nicht! geht an aus an aus...(Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P)



## stein1 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem. Mein selbst zusammengestellter PC startet nicht.

System:
Mothboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P
Prozessor: Intel E5200
Arbeitsspeicher:2x2 GB DDR2 1066 von OCZ alternativ 1x1GB DDR2 533 von Qimonda
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon X1950 Pro alternativ GeForce 7500 LE
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream-Pro 500 W
HDD: 640 GB WD Caviar Blue

Folgende Situation:
Wenn ich den PC einschalte, laufen alle Lüfter an. Das ganze hält ca. 5 Sekunden. Dann gehen die Lüfter für ca. 2 Sekunden aus und nun wieder 5 Sekunden an und immer so weiter. Der Bildschirm bleibt die ganze Zeit im Standby
Ich habe alles richtig und fest verkabelt. Daran sollte es nicht liegen. Das Motherboard hat einen 24 Pin Stromanschluss und einen 8 Pin Stromanschluss. Beim Herumprobieren habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich den 8 Pin Stromanschluss nicht verkable, die Lüfter nicht aufhören sich zu drehen. Es sollte also alles an sein. Jedoch zeigt der Monitor nichts an. Ich habe auch einen zweiten Monitor probiert, ohne Erfolg. Grafikkarten funktioneren beide, wurden bei einem Kumpel auf Funktion getestet.

Folgendes habe ich schon versucht:
-OCZ und Qimonda RAM OCZ auch probeweise mit nur einen Modul, verschiedene Speicherbänke
-Clear CMOS gejumpert
-Alles nochmal abmontiert und neu eingesetzt.
-alternative Graka

alles ohne Erfolg 

Das Board macht auch keine "Beeps". Möglicherweise ist hier aber der Speaker kaputt. Hab ihn an den 4 Pins vom MoBo wie es im Handbuch steht gesteckt. Das Gehäuse stammt noch aus Pentium 2 Zeitenhttp://forum.chip.de/images/smilies/bw_smilies/laechelnd.gif keien ahnung ob er vorher ging. 

Das Motherboard wurde auf Ebay ersteigert. Es war eindeutig nciht als Defekt verkauft worden.
Ich habe alles Versucht, was mir einviel und bin am Verzweifeln. Bitte helft mir!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

stein1 schrieb:


> Das Motherboard wurde auf Ebay ersteigert. Es war eindeutig nciht als Defekt verkauft worden.
> Ich habe alles Versucht, was mir einviel und bin am Verzweifeln. Bitte helft mir!
> 
> Danke im Vorraus!


 
Kannst du auch die anderen Bauteile mal beim Rechner deines Freundes testen?
Vielleicht hat das Mainboard doch eine Macke. Du müsstest dann mal eine andere CPU, RAM usw. einbauen und testen.


----------



## Firebird08 (7. Januar 2009)

Also entweder ist das Board defekt oder das Netzteil. Wie alt ist das Netzteil?


----------



## stein1 (7. Januar 2009)

Es ist alles neu,bis auf das Mobo und Die Graka.
Das Netzteil ist dementspechend auch neu.

Dann war es wohl ein Fehlkauf bei Ebay?

Edit:  eigenartig: Diesen An-Aus Rhythmus macht das Board auch ohne eingesteckten Speicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

stein1 schrieb:


> Es ist alles neu,bis auf das Mobo und Die Graka.
> Das Netzteil ist dementspechend auch neu.
> 
> Dann war es wohl ein Fehlkauf bei Ebay?
> ...


 
Kannst du denn mal das Mainboard mit einem anderen Prozessor betreiben?


----------



## stein1 (7. Januar 2009)

Ja ich hole dann einen Pentium D mit 800 MHZ FSB von dem Kumpel und Teste da bei Gelegenheit gleich mal den E5200. Antworte frühestens 19:30 und spätestens 20:00 wieder. Bis dann!


----------



## stein1 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich bin begeistert! Der PC geht an! Der Speaker macht sogar einen kurzen "Beep".  Warum nimmt das Board denn meinen E5200 nicht? Bei meinem Kumpel geht der problemlos. Eigentlich sind die doch gleich bis auf das der E5200 in 45 nm gefertig ist. Der kern ist auch ein Wolfdale (abgespeckt)aber auf der verpackung steht "Supports FSB1333" und das müsste ja die neueren 45nm CPUs mit einschließen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

Schon mal an ein Bios Update gedacht?


----------



## Kelemvor (7. Januar 2009)

auf der GB supportseie steht deine cpu als nicht supported, ist doch dein board,oder ?
GIGABYTE - Support&Download - Motherboard - CPU Support List - GA-965P-DS3P (rev. 2.0)
kannst ja mal wie quantenslipstream schrieb das bios mit der leih cpu updaten, und hoffen das es mittlerweile geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> auf der GB supportseie steht deine cpu als nicht supported, ist doch dein board,oder ?
> GIGABYTE - Support&Download - Motherboard - CPU Support List - GA-965P-DS3P (rev. 2.0)
> kannst ja mal wie quantenslipstream schrieb das bios mit der leih cpu updaten, und hoffen das es mittlerweile geht.


 

Das ist dann aber übel. Wenn da steht, dass es nicht unterstützt wird, nützt wohl auch kein Bios update.
Aber mal nachgucken und hoffen kann nicht schaden.
Wenns aber nicht geht, wirst du wohl das Board wechseln müssen.


----------



## stein1 (7. Januar 2009)

Stimmt ein BIOS Update! Hab ich total verpeilt. Entschuldigung.
Ja ich hab das Mobo in der rev. 2.0. 

Ich muss aber erstmal Windows installieren, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man BIOS ohne OS flasht. Aber das kommt morgen. 
Außerdem meckert XP "die datei asms" wrde nicht gefunden. Dann muss ich den Pfad eingeben.
Das bekomm ich schon hin (Glaub ich ) Auf der Microsoft Seite steht, was da zu machen ist. Aber heute nicht mehr.
Kommt gut durch die Kälte!
Bis morgen und danke soweit!


----------



## Harry`s (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
stehe vor dem gleichem Problem, hast du es inzwischen geschafft?

Welche Bios Version hast du den drauf gehabt.

Gruß​


----------



## Chron-O-John (8. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich hate mal ähnliche Probleme mit diesem Board: an - aus - an - aus - usw.

War aber immer nur, wenn ich overgelockt habe. Um den PC mal zum starten zu bringen habe ich das *Netzkabel* gezogen und dein einschaltknopf gedrückt. (Somit hat isch die Restliche Power aus Kondensatoren verflüchtigt). Dann Netzkabel einstecken einschalten und ihm während der loops den Stecker wieder ziehen. Wieder Power-teste drücken kabel rein. Jetzt hat er dann bei mir wieder gestartet. Um das Problem endgültig zu beseitigen musste ich einfach die V(MCH) - Spannung um 0,1 V erhöhen.

So ein Loop hatte ich auch bei einem Gigabyte EP35-DS3. Hierfür musste ich glaube ich (is schon länger her) die Bios-Batterie entfernen und ohne RAM, oder vllt. sogar ohne Prozessor den PC starten. Stand eh im Gigabyte-Forum.


----------



## Kelemvor (8. Januar 2009)

stein1 hat aber das problem das die cpu gar nicht unterstützt wird. 

@stein1, schau mal ob die eventuell ein beta bios haben, wens mit dem aktuellen release bios nicht klappt.


----------



## Harry`s (8. Januar 2009)

Ein Beta gibt es nur für die rev.3.3

oder gibt es noch inoffizielle


----------



## Harry`s (8. Januar 2009)

Harry`s schrieb:


> Ein Beta gibt es nur für die rev.3.3
> 
> oder gibt es noch inoffizielle



weis aber nicht ob er schon das F6er Update CPU microcodedrauf hatte


----------



## stein1 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Inzwischen läuft der Rechner (mit dem Pentium D) und ich schreibe gerade von diesem Rechner aus . Habe das BIOS mit @Bios aktualisiert. Von der Version F4 auf F6. Everest meckerte zu der F4 Version übrigens, dass sie älter ist als 2 Jahre. Nach einem Beta-Bios werde ich mich aber erst umsehen, wenn das F6 Bios nicht mit dem E5200 funktioniert. Ich gehe heute Abend wieder zu meinem Kumpel und Tausche die Prozessoren zurück, sodass ihr frühestens ca. 22 Uhr wieder von mir lesen könnt. 
Bis dann!


----------



## Kelemvor (8. Januar 2009)

viel erfolg bem umbau


----------



## Harry`s (8. Januar 2009)

bin schon ganz gespannt Hoffentlich geht es​


----------



## Harry`s (9. Januar 2009)

Hat es denn geklappt?


----------



## stein1 (9. Januar 2009)

Entschuldigung! Ich hab gestern versucht zu antworten, aber das Forum sagte mir immer, dass meine Nachricht länger als 5 Zeichen sein müsse (was sie auch war).

Leider konnte ich es gestern noch nicht testen, da mein Freund doch verhindert war. Ich werde das heute nachholen und dann berichten wie's aussieht.
Entschuldigung nochmal!
Bis dann!


----------



## Harry`s (9. Januar 2009)

Das habe ich auch gemerkt, meine war auch Länger wie 5 Zeichen.

Bin ganz gespannt ob es Funktioniert


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2009)

Dieses 'Problem' ist typisch Intel...

Tritt auf, wenn der Speicher nicht heile oder inkompatibel ist oder das BIOS die Parameter des Chipsatzes nicht korrekt setzen kann...


----------



## Kelemvor (9. Januar 2009)

hmmm, ich dachte wir hätten schon erkannt das es eine cpu / mobo inkompatibilität ist, oder ?

*sowas wird mich wohl auch treffen, wenn ich kein AM2+ board mit direkt für den PII passendem bios bekomme.


----------



## stein1 (9. Januar 2009)

Es funktioniert! Juhu! Das Motherboard arbeitet jetzt auch mit dem E5200, nachdem ich das Bios von F4 auf F6 geflsht habe.

Damit ist die Sache nun für mich erledigt. Danke für eure Ratschläge!

Wie siehts bei dir aus Harry's? Du hattest doch auch das Problem mit diesem Board oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

stein1 schrieb:


> Es funktioniert! Juhu! Das Motherboard arbeitet jetzt auch mit dem E5200, nachdem ich das Bios von F4 auf F6 geflsht habe.
> 
> Damit ist die Sache nun für mich erledigt. Danke für eure Ratschläge!
> 
> Wie siehts bei dir aus Harry's? Du hattest doch auch das Problem mit diesem Board oder?


 
Sagte ich ja, einfach Bios update und fertig ist es.
Super, Glückwunsch, dass es nun läuft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> hmmm, ich dachte wir hätten schon erkannt das es eine cpu / mobo inkompatibilität ist, oder ?


In gewisser weise ists das auch...
Dieses 'Verhalten' tritt aber auch nur bei Intel Chipsätzen auf, warum auch immer...


Kelemvor schrieb:


> *sowas wird mich wohl auch treffen, wenn ich kein AM2+ board mit direkt für den PII passendem bios bekomme.


Nein, da du erstens keinen Intel Chipsatz haben wirst, die ich persönlich garnicht gut finde und die CPU 'einfach so' laufen wird...


----------



## Kelemvor (9. Januar 2009)

bist du sicher das das brett mit dem nicht phenomii bios überhaupt hochfährt ? irgendwie habe ich diese aussage in den ganzen berichten bisher verpasst.


----------

